# Kissing Frontosa



## lion88 (May 6, 2008)

I added a new front (about 5") to my tank (4 existing ard 4"- 5") a few days ago. In less than ten mins after it joined the rest in the tank, it started chasing one of the smaller ones and soon they started kissing (actually locked mouth). I also noticed that after while (say, after 2-3 hrs later) the new ones started chasing any front that is near it.

Appreciate it if someone could help explain the above behaviour of my new front?
I did not see this kind of behaviour previously when new front was added to the existing ones.
:-? :-? :-?


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

THey are just sizing each other up... Normal behavior. :thumb:


----------



## lion88 (May 6, 2008)

:fish: 
Thanks bro flashg.  :fish:


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

yep, fighting. Its normal and ok, just keep an eye out for damage from it, like shredded fins and stress if it doesnt stop soon.


----------



## lion88 (May 6, 2008)

The victims seem to be relax and often like to swim near the new... Instead, it is the bully that has shredded fin and tail. don't understand :-? :-?


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

just keep an eye on things if you notice it claim a area and fight defending it try moving stuff around.


----------



## lion88 (May 6, 2008)

I've been watching them for 2 days. The chasing often started in the open area....whichever swim near the bully, it will not hesitate to chase it , then it just stops the chase but it will not swim back to the orginal location. 
Noticed that it just enjoying chasing other Fronts that are near it. :?


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tell me, is its coloration different than the others ? My alpha can be a bully and he has different colors, more intense color. Look at the difference between the two fish. The alpha is the front one on the left.


----------



## lion88 (May 6, 2008)

The bully has a lighter colour like in one on the right of your pict.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well i have no idea what to tell ya. Except keep a good watch.

cG


----------



## lion88 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks... will do..


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Alphas will show darker colors, it's a dominance thing. My alpha gets very dark. AS for the fighting, when the one being bullied turns dark or almost a shade of brown, it's getting stressed. You may need to remove or seperate somehow. Don't let it go on too long.


----------



## lion88 (May 6, 2008)

Thks..noted..

I did not see any fierce chasing yesterday...however, there are still small fights between the new and the existing ones...I believe these normal... So far,their colours remain the same...in fact, I 'm more stressful than them.

The new one is much more settled now....hope it can adapt to its new environment and its new tankmates quickly.

Thanks all :thumb:
:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

your welcome , you will have to post some pics.


----------



## lion88 (May 6, 2008)

:wink: When I take the the pictures, I'll post some here... 

btw, how can I insert the image here? :-?


----------

